# Kiss or Diss Game



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

It starts with a celebrity name. And you say whether or not you want to kiss or diss them.

Ex:

Someone says: Angelina Jolie?

I say: Kiss

my next celebrity:

Uncle Jessie from Full House

Kiss? or Diss?


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

uncle jesse totally kiss i have such a thing for john stamos STILL

uuum

Meg Ryan


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

Brad? kiss TOTALLY

Adam Sandler


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Diss
Keanu Reeves

KISS!!!
Tom Hanks


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* KISS!!!
Tom Hanks

Diss...he's too old!
Will Smith


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:
Leonardo DiCaprio

Diss so not into him
Ewan McGregor


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* Diss so not into him
Ewan McGregor

Kiss!Tom Cruise


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Kiss
Urkel - Jaleel White

Diss! Even though he ended up pretty attractive, I can't get over the voice!
George W. Bush


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 23, 2005)

big fat DISS!!!

Michael Vartan (my baby!!)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Diss! Even though he ended up pretty attractive, I can't get over the voice!
George W. Bush


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* big fat DISS!!!

Michael Vartan (my baby!!)

Diss....I don't dig blondes

Adam Brody ( seth from the o.c)


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* Diss....I don't dig blondes

Adam Brody ( seth from the o.c)

He's kinda cute so kiss!
Justin Timberlake


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 23, 2005)

DISS!!!

Charlize Theron

Originally Posted by *charms23* DISS! Shave that wannabe beard!
Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

charlize = kiss

vin diesel?


----------



## Liz (Apr 24, 2005)

kiss!!

reese witherspoon? (sp?)


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss

Chris Noth (Sex &amp; The City)


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 24, 2005)

diss!

maury povich


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

DISS!!!





Queen Latifah

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* diss!
maury povich


----------



## Liz (Apr 24, 2005)

diss

puff daddy?


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

DISS!!!




Queen Latifah




DISS!!!
George Clooney


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

KISS!!!

Pat Sajack (anyone remember him?) LOL

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* DISS!!!
George Clooney


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

KISS!!! 
Pat Sajack (anyone remember him?) LOL




If I say, Kiss, im dead right? OK OK OK DISS!!!!!!!!!!

Mr. T


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Tony you are a mess!!! LOL

Diss Mr. T

Martha Stewart

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* If I say, Kiss, im dead right? OK OK OK DISS!!!!!!!!!!

Mr. T


----------



## glamslam (Apr 24, 2005)

Disssssssssss!

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* 

Disssssssssss!
Pierce Brosnan




LOL Tracey! hehehe
DISS

Pamela Anderson?


----------



## Liz (Apr 24, 2005)

kiss

emeril lagase (sp?) (from the cooking channel. BAM!)


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss Emril.. his breath must stink!

Boy George


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

DISS!

Jimmy Fallon

Originally Posted by *charms23* Diss
Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss

Adam Sandler?


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

Diss
Drew Barrymore?




KISS KISS
Al Gore lol


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss= Drew B.

David Bowie


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Al Sharpton

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* KISS KISS
Al Gore lol


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

Diss
Bill CLinton?




Diss
The Pope!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* uncle jesse totally kiss i have such a thing for john stamos STILL
Oh boy... me too!!! Love him!! 



The Pope!?! Eww... ok... well you're supposed to kiss his ring, and he is the Pope, so I'll go with KISS

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Tony... no you didnt.... THE POPE!!??




LOL!!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Diss
The Pope!


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

Tony... no you didnt.... THE POPE!!??



LOL!! 


LOLOL yeah! Current events galore!


----------



## Liz (Apr 24, 2005)

charlie sheen = kiss

next: tony?!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* charlie sheen = kiss
next: tony?!

















Big KISS! MWAH!!! lol
Howard Stern


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

diss

WILL SMITH

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Big KISS! MWAH!!! lol
Howard Stern


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* diss
WILL SMITH

KISS! 
Antonio Banderas


----------



## Liz (Apr 24, 2005)

diss

aunt jemima ( i just had pancakes. lol)

darn janelle was too fast for me. lol


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Mr. Pibb or Dr. Pepper

Originally Posted by *charms23* kiss (cause her food is good!)
uncle ben?


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

All these games.... I'M GETTING CONFUSED!!!





Halle Berry

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Diss
Mr. Pibb or Dr. Pepper


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Tony, since you want current events... Michael Jackson


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Diss
Tony, since you want current events... Michael Jackson




Diss!!
Bill Murray


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss

Star Jones


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Melissa Rivers


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Omarosa


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Diss 

Omarosa




Diss!
Tony Blair


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss!

Macualy Culkin


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* 

Diss!
Macualy Culkin




Diss!

Jessie Jackson lol


----------



## Laura (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss coz i dont know who jessie jackson is!!

Pamela Anderson..


----------



## Liz (Apr 24, 2005)

kiss

janet jackson?


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss

Carson Daly

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* kiss
janet jackson?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Kiss
Carson Daly

Diss!
Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Christopher Walken

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Diss!
Lindsay Lohan


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Diss
Christopher Walken

Diss!Lucille Ball


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss. She was hilarious!!

Heather Graham

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Diss!Lucille Ball


----------



## Liz (Apr 24, 2005)

kiss

bill clinton?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* kiss
bill clinton?

DISS with a Capital D! LOL 
Joe Pesci


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Tommy Lee


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss.

Ben Affleck?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss

Steven Tyler


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss

Jamie Foxx

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kiss

Steven Tyler


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

KISS!!!!

Fred Durst


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Matt Damon

Originally Posted by *Marisol* KISS!!!! 

Fred Durst


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss.

Nick Lachey?


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

DISS!!

Simon Cowell (AI)

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Kiss.


Nick Lachey?


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* DISS!!
Simon Cowell (AI)

KISS! (Gotta love Simon)
Christian Bale


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* KISS! (Gotta love Simon)
Christian Bale

Never seen any of his movies...

Diss!

OLSEN TWINS


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss

Nicole Ritchie

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* Never seen any of his movies...
Diss!

OLSEN TWINS


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kiss


Lindsay Lohan

DISS!
Paris Hilton's dog Tinkerbell


----------



## glamslam (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss, I guess!

David Beckham


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 24, 2005)

Kiss.

Tiger Woods?


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 24, 2005)

Diss!!

Ashanti

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Kiss.

Tiger Woods?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

uuugggg ashanti

Diss

Victoria Gotti


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 25, 2005)

Diss!

Garth Brooks


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* 

Diss!
Garth Brooks




uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm diss? lol

Laura Bush


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Diss

Billy Ray Cirus


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 25, 2005)

Diss

Shania Twain

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Diss 
Billy Ray Cirus


----------



## K*O* (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Diss
Shania Twain

KISS


RAY LIOTTA ? (GoodFella's)


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 25, 2005)

Diss

Scary Spice (remember her?) LOL

Originally Posted by *K*O** KISS


RAY LIOTTA ? (GoodFella's)


----------



## K*O* (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Diss
Scary Spice (remember her?) LOL

DISS

RAY ROMANO (Everybody loves Raymond)


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 25, 2005)

Diss.

Tom Cruise?


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 25, 2005)

DISS!!!

Noah Wyle

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Diss. 


Tom Cruise?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Kiss

Ananda (MTV VJ)


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kiss

Ananda (MTV VJ)

Kiss!
Jessie...that MTV VJ that won when they had that contest where viewers picked the VJ. He had big hair and a squeaky voice if you don't remember.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Diss

Dan Cortese (Going way back now)


----------



## Liz (Apr 25, 2005)

diss

kristen dunst


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* DISS
Regis Philbin?

OK he's adorable to kiss!
Speaking of adorable old guys...Bill Cosby


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Kiss

Gaby Hoffman


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 25, 2005)

I can honestly say I had never heard of Gaby Hoffman before... I had to look her up on IMDB. So, um..... diss.

Patrick Dempsey?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Kiss

Usher


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Diss

Chris Martin (lead singer of Coldplay)


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Diss

Scott Baio


----------



## K*O* (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kiss

Ananda (MTV VJ)

diss


WILL SMITH


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:
WILL SMITH Kiss.




Blair Underwood?


----------



## Liz (Apr 25, 2005)

kiss

omar epps?


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* kiss
omar epps?

I don't exactly remember who he is so diss...Tom Brady


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Oh boy... me too!!! Love him!! 



The Pope!?! Eww... ok... well you're supposed to kiss his ring, and he is the Pope, so I'll go with KISS

Charlie Sheen

KISS Charlie
usher raymond?


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 26, 2005)

Diss.

Jon Bon Jovi?


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Diss.


Jon Bon Jovi?

KISS!
Uncle Kracker


----------



## Liz (Apr 26, 2005)

diss

kevin federline (mr. britney spears)


----------



## Geek (Apr 26, 2005)

DISS

Brian Seacrest


----------



## Liz (Apr 26, 2005)

who is brian seacrest?? do you mean ryan seacrest?


----------



## K*O* (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* who is brian seacrest?? do you mean ryan seacrest? LMAO....I think he does....&amp; he watches the show every week....LOL - He's too excited waiting for Carrie to come on stage !!! LOL


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 27, 2005)

DISS

Elton John!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* DISS
Brian Seacrest


----------



## Liz (Apr 27, 2005)

diss

queen of england. lol


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 27, 2005)

DISS!!!

Camilla Parker Bowles





Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* diss
queen of england. lol


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* diss
queen of england. lol

DissPrince William


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* DISS!!!
Camilla Parker Bowles





Ugh! DISS (ol' prune compared to Di - he's crazy! LOL)
now here's a good one!

Prince William!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 27, 2005)

KISS!!

Judge Judy

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Ugh! DISS (ol' prune compared to Di - he's crazy! LOL)
now here's a good one!

Prince William!!


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* KISS!!
Judge Judy

She's funny so kiss!
Judge Wapner


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* She's funny so kiss!
Judge Wapner

Diss!
Judge Ito!


----------



## Liz (Apr 27, 2005)

diss

rachael ray (cooking show host)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* diss
rachael ray (cooking show host)

Never seen her before, but my friend got her cookbook @ her bridal shower... and since I love to eat



I'll say KISS!
Martha Stewart


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Never seen her before, but my friend got her cookbook @ her bridal shower... and since I love to eat



I'll say KISS!
Martha Stewart

DISS!!!!Ty Pennington


----------



## Geek (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* 

DISS!!!!Ty Pennington




Diss
Bill O'Riley


----------



## Marisol (Apr 27, 2005)

Diss

JFK Jr.


----------



## Liz (Apr 27, 2005)

kiss

verne troyer(sp?) mini me


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 27, 2005)

Diss

Alex Rodrigues

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* kiss
verne troyer(sp?) mini me


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 27, 2005)

Diss!

Matthew Perry


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 27, 2005)

Kiss

Tyson Beckford

Originally Posted by *hawaiilatina* Diss!

Matthew Perry


----------



## Liz (Apr 27, 2005)

kiss

tony hawk (skateboard guy)?


----------



## Mina (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* kiss
tony hawk (skateboard guy)?

KISS
Shania Twain?? (notting Hill)


----------



## Geek (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* 

KISS
Shania Twain?? (notting Hill)




Smoooooch!

Demi Moore?


----------



## Mina (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Smoooooch!

Demi Moore?

DISS
Hugh Grant


----------



## Liz (Apr 27, 2005)

kiss

hugh heffner


----------



## Mina (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* kiss
hugh heffner

DISSS
Colin Firth


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 27, 2005)

Diss.

Julia Roberts?


----------



## Liz (Apr 28, 2005)

kiss

simon cowell (american idol judge)


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 28, 2005)

hmmm... diss

50 Cent

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* kiss
simon cowell (american idol judge)


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* 

hmmm... diss
50 Cent




Who? Is that the black d00d? Diss
Princess Diana


----------



## Liz (Apr 28, 2005)

kiss. i always dream of being a princess. lol

prince harry?


----------



## Laura (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* kiss. i always dream of being a princess. lol

prince harry?

KISS (just so i can say i kissed a prince!)
TONY (ADMIN)??!!!!


----------



## Mina (May 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* KISS (just so i can say i kissed a prince!)
TONY (ADMIN)??!!!!

Deffinatly Kiss....(or i will be banned...LOL)
Russell Crowe (Beautiful Mind)


----------



## wongy74 (May 3, 2005)

Diss.

John aka "Big" (from sex &amp; the city)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Deffinatly Kiss....(or i will be banned...LOL)
Russell Crowe (Beautiful Mind)


----------



## paige3838 (May 3, 2005)

Kiss.

Kristin Kreuk (Lana from Smallville)?


----------



## Liz (May 3, 2005)

diss

shaquile oneal?


----------



## Geek (May 3, 2005)

Can I say DISS lol

Michael Jordon


----------



## Mina (May 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Can I say DISS lol
Michael Jordon

Kiss
Search Engine,

GOOGLE or YAHOO!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Can I say DISS lol
Michael Jordon

kiss
George clooney


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

kiss

dustin hoffman?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss

dustin hoffman?

total kiss!!
anthony edwards (dr green from ER and Gilbert from revenge of the nerds)


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

diss

jack from will and grace?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss

jack from will and grace?

diss
shane west


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

diss. don't know who he is

kanye west?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss. don't know who he is

kanye west?

(shane west was in that mandy moore movie and he's now on ER)Diss

tim mcgraw


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

kiss... mmmm... move over faith hill!!

fatih hill?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss... mmmm... move over faith hill!!

fatih hill?

diss (she annoys me)
trisha yearwood


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* diss (she annoys me)
trisha yearwood

can't remember what she looks like, but kiss
darth vader or obie won kanobie? (totally butchered that. lol!)


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* can't remember what she looks like, but kiss
darth vader or obie won kanobie? (totally butchered that. lol!)

kiss love them (cant wait til i see the new movie)
ryan seacrest?


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

kiss




i'll just tape his mouth shut.

howard stern?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss



i'll just tape his mouth shut. 

howard stern?

diss!!!!!
bill o'reilly or however it's spelled


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* diss!!!!!
bill o'reilly or however it's spelled

diss

steve martin?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss

steve martin?

Kiss i think he's so funny
robin williams


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

diss

sean connery?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

diss

seann william scott


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

diss

sean puffy combs?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss
sean puffy combs?

diss big time!!!!
jennifer lopez


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

diss

mark anthony?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

diss

ben affleck


----------



## Sofia (May 16, 2005)

KISS

Matt Damon


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

kiss

jerry o'connell


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

kiss

chris rock?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

kiss he's funny

bill cosby (the cosby show just came on lol)


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

diss

liv tyler


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

kiss

jane fonda


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

kiss

scarlett johansson


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

kiss

joey from friends?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

kiss

christian slater


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* kiss
christian slater

yuck diss

Chris Noth(Mr. big from sex and the city,who i looooove):icon_love


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

diss

zack braff


----------



## Mina (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* diss
zack braff

KISS
*Morgan Freeman*


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Tim Robbins?

diss
50 cent?


----------



## Mina (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* diss
50 cent?

DISS
*Hilary Swank*


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* DISS
*Hilary Swank*

dissss,
Penelopie cruz


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

diss

tom cruise


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Katie Holmes?


kiss until i saw her mouth covered in herpes in star,so diss

carmen electra


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* disstom cruise

more than kiss

Carmen electra


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

kiss

will farrell


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* kisswill farrell

diss

Britney spears


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

kiss (but the old brit, not current one)

sarah jessica parker?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss (but the old brit, not current one)

sarah jessica parker?

sarah as carrie kiss

kristen davis?


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2005)

Kiss

Grant Show (Melrose Place)


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

kiss

big from sex and the city?


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2005)

KISS KISS KISS KISS

Rosanne


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

diss

reese witherspoon?


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 17, 2005)

kiss

Jay Leno

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss

reese witherspoon?


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* kiss
Jay Leno

Diss

Nicolas Cage


----------



## glamslam (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Diss

Nicolas Cage

DISS

Cris Judd (J.Lo's ex)


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* DISS

Cris Judd (J.Lo's ex)





you dissed my boyfriend nick cage???? dayum!!
kiss he's a hottie jlo is a moron

Michael rosenbaum (lex luthor on smallville)


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* you dissed my boyfriend nick cage???? dayum!!
kiss he's a hottie jlo is a moron

Michael rosenbaum (lex luthor on smallville)

hmmm twisted, i say kiss (by the way ,Liz i think you started a cult,lol)

Michael jackson(had to throw that in)?


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

hmmm twisted, i say kiss (by the way ,Liz i think you started a cult,lol)


Michael jackson(had to throw that in)?




disssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Salma Hyak or Penelope Cruz?


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

kiss for both

adam sandler?


----------



## Sofia (May 17, 2005)

kiss (on the cheek)

cute &amp; funny

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

hmmm... i guess kiss.

seth from the oc?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* hmmm... i guess kiss.

seth from the oc?

DISS

Elisabeth hurley?


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

kiss

britany murphy


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss

britany murphy

diss
Kevin Federline?


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

DISSSSSS

raymond from everyone loves raymond?


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

kiss

Dick Cheney

Originally Posted by *Liz* DISSSSSS

raymond from everyone loves raymond?


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

DISSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! If she'll fix her hair, I may change my vote!!!






oops... I mesed this one up. here's mine...

Christina Aguilara

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Condoleeza Rice?


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* DISSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! If she'll fix her hair, I may change my vote!!!





Zoo or safari

what game are you playing ? lol lol lol


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

sorry..... I mixed up the 'or' game w/the 'kiss or diss' game.





Here's another one....

Liz (from MuT)








Originally Posted by *Liz* what game are you playing ? lol lol lol


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* sorry..... I mixed up the 'or' game w/the 'kiss or diss' game.




Here's another one....

Liz (from MuT)








LOL!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

gotchaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Liz!!









(you're the best!!)

Conan O'Brien

Originally Posted by *Liz* LOL!!


----------



## Marisol (May 18, 2005)

Kiss

Ooompa Loompas


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

diss lol

brooke burke?


----------



## Mina (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss lol

brooke burke?

Diss
*Cate Blanchett*


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Diss
*Cate Blanchett*

diss

The pillsbury dough boy?lol


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

diss

Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

diss

tina fey(sp?) from saturday night live?


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Kiss

Chris Kattan (from SNL)


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

kiss

carson daily


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

diss

Claire Danes


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

diss

ashley olsen?


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

diss

Fabio


----------



## Sofia (May 19, 2005)

DISS!

Josh Duhamel (yummy)


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

kiss

Brian Austin Green


----------



## Sofia (May 19, 2005)

diss

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

kiss

Jonathan Brandis (remember him?)


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Kiss

Jonathan Brandis (remember him?)


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Kiss

Scott Patterson (Luke on GG)

P.S. Did you watch the finale last night?


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

KISS!!!!!! (it was a good episode)

Alexis Bidel


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Kiss

Wilmer Valderrama


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

uuuughgghghg Diss

Topher Grace


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

BIG DISSS

Kelly Ripa


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

Kiss

Ellen Degenerous (sp?)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* BIG DISSS

Kelly Ripa


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Kiss

Kathie Lee


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

kiss

ricki lake


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

diss

ananda


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Kiss

A-Rod?


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Diss

Dave Navarro


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

DDDIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

Peter Jennings

Originally Posted by *charms23* DISS
Dennis Rodman?


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

dayum marisol and charms...... slow down so I can play too!!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* dayum marisol and charms...... slow down so I can play too!!!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

(thanks!!!! LOL))

MJ...... diss!!!

Elton John

Originally Posted by *charms23* Kiss (just so he gets better)
Michael Jordan?


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Diss

Celine Dion


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

thanks charmaine... I'm on my laptop tonite and I'm not as fast w/it as I am on my desktop.





Originally Posted by *charms23* Of course you can play Tracey...sorry


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

diss

bo from american idol?


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Diss

AL Roker


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

SOMEBODY TELL ME THAT MARISOL DID NOT JUST DISS BO!!!! This is war!!!! (j/k, of course) LOL


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* SOMEBODY TELL ME THAT MARISOL DID NOT JUST DISS BO!!!! This is war!!!! (j/k, of course) LOL I don't know who he is that is why he got a diss.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

Bo is the awesome singer that I hope will be the next American Idol!!!:icon_love

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I don't know who he is that is why he got a diss.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

Diss

Corey Clark

Originally Posted by *charms23* Diss
Carrie (from AI)


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

Diss 0 did I get that right Tracy?

Clay Aiken


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

Definitely!!!!! LOL!





Diss Clay

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Diss 0 did I get that right Tracy?
Clay Aiken


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

kiss

lisa marie presley?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Diss.

Jacqueline Smith?

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss 

lisa marie presley?


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

diss ( don't know her)

jacki o?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

She used to be one of the Charlie's angels... I am old



She has a line in K-mart I think..

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss ( don't know her)
jacki o?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

kiss for Jackie o.

Leonardo di Caprio?


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* She used to be one of the Charlie's angels... I am old



She has a line in K-mart I think.. i recognized the name and remembered a clothing line. just don't remember what she looks like


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* kiss for Jackie o.

Leonardo di Caprio?

kiss

priscilla presley?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Shannen Doherty

smack,then diss

Michael varten?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* kiss
Luke Perry?


blah,diss

eve longoria?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Terri Hatcher?

diss

antonio banderes


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Melanie griffith?





diss,she looks like a monster with no makeup

P diddy?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Hahaha yeah, she does look like monster who's had too many visits to the plastic surgeon.
Diss

Jay-Z?

He is an ass ,i met him and he swears he'd the shit,,,,,DISS


Ciara?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Kiss - I love her songs!
Missy Elliot?

she can dance too,
missy=diss

Travis barker?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Catherine Zeta Jones?

diss,

her husband?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss (so old!)
Donald Trump?

after i stop puking,DISS


Jessica simpson?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Nick lachey?

he needs a lick and KISS

Ozzy osbourne?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Love your answer....












Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

diss,she looks like a monster with no makeup

P diddy?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

diss.

Elton John?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* he needs a lick and KISS
Ozzy osbourne?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* diss.
Elton John?

definetly not,he is too witchY

sPONGEBOB?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

kiss.

Squidward?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* definetly not,he is too witchY

sPONGEBOB?


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

diss

dawson from dawson's creek?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss

dawson from dawson's creek?

diss
Pacey?from dawsons creek


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

diss

Hillary Clinton?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* diss
Pacey?from dawsons creek


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

diss

prince harry?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

diss.

his brother?

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss
prince harry?


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

kiss

prince charles?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss

prince charles?

punch,then DISS

Al pacino?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

diss

Kurt Russell?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* punch,then DISS

Al pacino?


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Diss

David Bowie


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Kiss

Jaime Foxx


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Kiss (even though I am not digging her new hair do)

Kate Winslet


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

KISS KISS KISS KISS KISS KISS

Chris Kirkpatrick (from Nsync)


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Kiss (liked him in the Mickey Mouse Club)

Rob Thomas


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

He is hot. Just ordered his new CD. Gotta love the fact that his wife's name is Marisol.

Diss

Tom Brady (football player)


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Sadly he is. His wife is hot too. That lil b*tch!

Kiss

Andy Roddick


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Kiss

Zach Braff


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

you guys are killing me 



Originally Posted by *Marisol* Sadly he is. His wife is hot too. That lil b*tch!
Kiss

Andy Roddick


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

diss

Tony Curtis?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kiss

Zach Braff


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Diss

TOny Danza


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Kiss

Ike Turner


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Kiss

Jermaine Dupri


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Kiss

Cher


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Kiss

Fran Drescher


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

diss.

Eminem?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kiss

Fran Drescher


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

kiss

colin firth


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

kiss.

Madonna?

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Will Smith?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

diss

Jay Leno?

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Guy Richie?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

kiss.

Jennifer Anniston?

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Cameron Diaz?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

kiss.

Shaq?

Originally Posted by *charms23* kiss
Angelina Jolie?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* kiss
Angelina Jolie?

ohh lick and kiss,wink wink






JULIA ROBERTS?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

kiss.

John Travolta?

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Keanu Reeves?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Keanu Reeves?

DISS
JULIA ROBERTS?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

kiss.

Britney Spears?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Kiss
Morgan Freeman?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

diss.

Nicalas Cage?

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss (she's kinda dirty now)
Kevin Federline?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

kiss

Tom Hanks?

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Lisa Marie Presley?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

kisssssss.

Sean Connery?

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Tobey Maguire?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

diss.

Brad Pitt?

Originally Posted by *charms23* kiss 
Kirsten Dunst?


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

KISSSS

angelina jolie?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

kiss.

Tom Cruise?

Originally Posted by *Liz* KISSSS

angelina jolie?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Julia Roberts?

diss
Hugh hefner?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Paula Abdul?

diss
rueben studdard?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Alyssa Milano?

diss shes a slut
O.J.simpson




?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* DISS
Avril Lavigne?

kick then diss
ricky martin?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* diss
Cindy Crawford?

kiss(she came on to jenna jameson)

Jenna Jameson?


----------



## Liz (May 21, 2005)

kiss

yan from "yan can cook" lol


----------



## glamslam (May 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss

yan from "yan can cook" lol

LOL! Diss

Jet Li?


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2005)

Kiss

Ruben Stoddard


----------



## Liz (May 21, 2005)

diss

whoopie goldberg (sp??)


----------



## Liz (May 21, 2005)

kiss

jennifer connely?


----------



## lilla (May 21, 2005)

kiss

Meg Ryan?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* diss
Patrick Swayze?


----------



## lilla (May 21, 2005)

kiss

Angelina Jolie?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* diss
Russell Crowe?


----------



## lilla (May 21, 2005)

kiss

Bon Jovi?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* kiss
Nicholas Cage?


----------



## Nicolet (May 21, 2005)

Bon Jovi - Maybe back in the day, KISS, but now diss.

Brooke Burke?

Originally Posted by *lilla* kiss
Bon Jovi?


----------



## Nicolet (May 21, 2005)

Kiss

Kelly Ripa?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* kiss
Jessica Alba?


----------



## Marisol (May 22, 2005)

Diss

Dave Grohl


----------



## Shanel (May 24, 2005)

dis

Frank sinatra?


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2005)

Kiss

James Dean


----------



## Liz (May 24, 2005)

kiss

steven spielberg?


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2005)

EEEWWWWW!! Diss

Tupac Shakur


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 25, 2005)

KISS (RIP, Tupac!!)

George Lucas

Originally Posted by *Marisol* EEEWWWWW!! Diss

Tupac Shakur


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2005)

Kiss

Biggie Smalls


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2005)

Kiss

Elijah Wood


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2005)

Diss (not really into him)

Paul Walker


----------



## Sofia (May 25, 2005)

Kiss

Ben Stiller


----------



## lilla (May 26, 2005)

diss

Paula Abdul?

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Kiss
Ben Stiller


----------



## Liz (May 26, 2005)

kiss

simon cowell?


----------



## nydoll23 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* kiss
simon cowell?

Diss ,he is a ass!

gavin rossdale(lead singer of bush,gwen stefanni's husband)?


----------



## monniej (May 26, 2005)

kiss

what a young hottie

dave chapelle

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Diss ,he is a ass!
gavin rossdale(lead singer of bush,gwen stefanni's husband)?


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2005)

Diss

Bill Gates





Originally Posted by *monniej* 

kiss
what a young hottie

dave chapelle


----------



## Shanel (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Diss
Bill Gates

kiss! (very smart man) 

snoop?


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2005)

Kiss

Warren G


----------



## nydoll23 (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kiss

Warren G

diss

chris tucker?


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2005)

Kiss

Spinderella


----------



## nydoll23 (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kiss


Spinderella

diss
John claude van dame ?


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2005)

Diss

Heath Ledger


----------



## nydoll23 (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Diss

Heath Ledger

diss
alejandro sanz? (guy from shakiras tortura video,love him)


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2005)

OMG! I adore him. Have a few of his cd's and that new song kicks a$$!

Shakira


----------



## nydoll23 (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* OMG! I adore him. Have a few of his cd's and that new song kicks a$$!

Shakira

i KNOW,The video is so hot,i just downloaded the song of of blubster today ,ive been listening to it all day!He is so sexy to me ,gosh


----------



## nydoll23 (May 27, 2005)

shakira kiss

paulina rubio?


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2005)

Kiss

Fat Joe


----------



## Liz (May 27, 2005)

DISSSSSSS

mina suvari (sp?)


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2005)

kiss

Chris Klein


----------



## monniej (May 27, 2005)

kiss kiss kiss

faith evans


----------



## Geek (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* 

kiss kiss kiss

faith evans




Kiss Kiss
Faith Hill!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Kiss Kiss
Faith Hill!

kiss
Tim mcgraw?


----------



## lilla (May 27, 2005)

kiss

Garth Brooks?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* kiss
Tim mcgraw?


----------



## Liz (May 27, 2005)

diss

fran drescher (the star of the nanny)?


----------



## lilla (May 28, 2005)

diss

Jim Carrey?

Originally Posted by *Liz* diss

fran drescher (the star of the nanny)?


----------



## Marisol (May 28, 2005)

Kiss

Rosie O'Donnell


----------

